# Notification drop down box....not possible to view.



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, not sure if its just mine.. but when i get notifications on the top of my page, it lets me know with a number next to 'notifcation' that I have some to view... but when i click the arrow to see them the box that opens drops down behind the blue 'heading bar' below it...so its impossible to see them. Just thought it might be worth a mention if it can be fixed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Does it for me too, just realised and popped in here to alert the powers that be. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Is this still happening?

If so, and if you are using Internet Explorer, please try clicking the Compatibility View icon.

This pic shows where it should be..



L


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

May take some time for me to test as I don't receive many PM's


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I get this problem too and I don't have the compatibility view icon showing in my explorer window


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mark W H said:


> I get this problem too and I don't have the compatibility view icon showing in my explorer window


Have you tried upgrading to the latest version?

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/default.aspx

L


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Is this still happening?
> 
> If so, and if you are using Internet Explorer, please try clicking the Compatibility View icon.
> 
> ...


Worked for me, thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh ok. Work pc so no upgrades unless the IT dept want it to happen!!


----------

